# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  La falta de lluvias pone en jaque a los regantes del norte por la temida sequía

## sergi1907

El colectivo califica de "grave" la situación y alerta de que supondrá un sobrecoste
El pantano de Ulldecona, casi sin reservas, obliga a abrir pozos sin usar desde el 2005
La situación ya es crítica. La falta de agua por las escasas precipitaciones durante los últimos meses han puesto en jaque a los regantes, agricultores y ganaderos de la zona norte de la provincia .

El último día de lluvias intensas fue el 12 de octubre, lo que ha ido secando pozos y balsas, y ha dejado en un estado preocupante al embalse de Ulldecona (ubicado en la Pobla de Benifassà), ya casi sin reservas. De este se nutren los regantes de municipios como San Rafael del Río o Traiguera, quienes tendrán que recurrir a los pozos de sequía para mantener sus cultivos si no llueve.

El presidente del colectivo en San Rafael, José Ávila, explica que "las perspectivas no son buenas y la situación es realmente grave. Confiamos en que la primavera traiga muchas precipitaciones".

Por ello, ya se están planteando echar mano de las instalaciones especiales que no se usan desde el año 2005. Aunque utilizarlos no será gratis, ya que cada usuario tendrá que pagar una cantidad adicional (15 céntimos) por cada metro cúbico que tomen.

Según Ávila, "esto supone un encarecimiento de la actividad, lo que agrava la ya de por sí delicada situación de nuestro sector".

Asimismo, otro de los recursos, la balsa que se inauguró hace tres años, no ha sido la tabla de salvación como en otras ocasiones y tendrán que recurrir a reservas.

SISTEMAS ALTERNATIVOS // Más al interior, en la comarca dels Ports, los ganaderos temen las restricciones de agua que sufrieron con anterioridad y les hicieron pasar auténticas complicaciones.

Uno de los dueños de una explotación de Portell de Morella, Fidel Morralla, indica que "por el momento no hay limitaciones, pero el peligro está ahí ante las escasas lluvias que se han producido y que han provocado una reducción de agua". Debido a los problemas vividos en el pasado, el consistorio ha instalado un sistema de distribución hídrica entre las masías "con el que, de momento, podemos aguantar, aunque el tiempo debe cambiar y llover bastante para garantizar las reservas en el futuro".

Otras localidades donde se ha detectado la amenaza de sequía son Culla o Cinctorres. Por ello, se han realizado prospecciones para encontrar agua subterránea y construir tubos. Por otro lado, el Consorcio de Aguas del Pla de Meanes acordó la explotación del pozo situado en Atzeneta, tras 15 años de sondeo.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=19986

----------


## Luján

Y después dicen otros por ahí que somos unos indeseables por pedir lluvias.

Lo que hay que oír.

----------


## sergi1907

> Y después dicen otros por ahí que somos unos indeseables por pedir lluvias.
> 
> Lo que hay que oír.



A esos que lo dicen les invito a que se den una vuelta por esta zona.

Llevamos más de cuatro meses sin ver lo que es llover en condiciones :Frown:

----------


## FEDE

> Por ello, ya se están planteando echar mano de las instalaciones especiales que no se usan desde el año 2005. Aunque utilizarlos *no será gratis, ya que cada usuario tendrá que pagar una cantidad adicional (15 céntimos) por cada metro cúbico que tomen.*


Hola Sergi  :Smile: 

He sacado esto de la noticia, pues me ha llamado la atención, quiere decir que cuando utilizan el agua del embalse de Ulldecona ¿no les cuesta nada el agua?  :Confused:  el precio de 15 céntimos el metro cúbico me parece ridículo. 

A ver si teneís la suerte de que os acompañen las lluvias y se llenen los embalses.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Hola Sergi 
> 
> He sacado esto de la noticia, pues me ha llamado la atención, quiere decir que cuando utilizan el agua del embalse de Ulldecona ¿no les cuesta nada el agua?  el precio de 15 céntimos el metro cúbico me parece ridículo. 
> 
> A ver si teneís la suerte de que os acompañen las lluvias y se llenen los embalses.
> 
> Un abrazo


No hombre, lee bien.

Dice que serán 15 céntimos *más* por cada m3, por lo que se deduce que se incrementa el precio normal, que no será 0.

----------


## FEDE

> No hombre, lee bien.
> 
> Dice que serán 15 céntimos *más* por cada m3, por lo que se deduce que se incrementa el precio normal, que no será 0.


 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  Tienes toda la razón Luján, se ve que me fallan las neuronas cerebrales y no leí lo de *adicional*

----------


## culipardo

Ánimo que vienen lluvias en los próximos días, y parece que esta vez si van a llegar a Cataluña y Valencia

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ánimo que vienen lluvias en los próximos días, y parece que esta vez si van a llegar a Cataluña y Valencia


A ver si acaso... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A Valencia llegaron ayer, a ver si puede ser que hoy cayera una buena mantita de agua sobre Cataluña, tal como si estuvieran echando el agua con una regadera, que algunos embalses lo van a agradecer de lo lindo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> A ver si acaso...
> 
> A Valencia llegaron ayer, a ver si puede ser que hoy cayera una buena mantita de agua sobre Cataluña, tal como si estuvieran echando el agua con una regadera, que algunos embalses lo van a agradecer de lo lindo


Pues de momento, las lluvias que venían han desaparecido y se han olvidado de nosotros.

----------


## Luján

> Pues de momento, las lluvias que venían han desaparecido y se han olvidado de nosotros.



Mi Haarp casero funciona  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

